# Where is our Mod savior?



## the_predator (Apr 14, 2016)

Still waiting for the "Mod Savior" to breath new life into this place
Captn, I'm thinking you should have went with Charley. If nothing else he will either post out of sheer anger for how dead the place is, or at least post great porn


----------



## charley (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## the_predator (Apr 14, 2016)

See what I mean


----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't want to pollute Charlie.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2016)

if you want charley to disappear then go ahead and make him a mod, seems to be the pattern


----------



## the_predator (Apr 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I didn't want to pollute Charlie.


 I believe Charley is incorruptible, but when you become a mod.....lol


----------



## SheriV (Apr 15, 2016)

Holy sweet mother of god. I should just bat for the other team


----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Holy sweet mother of god. I should just bat for the other team



... are you saying ' switch-hitter'...   you know the saying' practice makes perfect'... I for one, would never fault you, women can be intense.....



.....  where has 'REDDOG' been ????????????


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2016)

reddog became mod of the 7 people remaining on IM who aren't a mod, got bored, up'd the dose and went to rape his neighbour.....gich......


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2016)

this is red neighbour btw....

jk lolz, perhaps hes just bored with the no fucken like feature....


----------



## the_predator (Apr 16, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Holy sweet mother of god. I should just bat for the other team


That is actually the second time just this week I've heard this from some of our female members.....


----------



## s2h (Apr 16, 2016)

Cptn is ghey...


----------

